# Could an admin help me? Thread layout trouble.



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

I tried to clear up the layout of my T3 FAQ thread. I basically wanted to put the answers to the questions under a 'spoiler' so that you could browse all of the questions easily, then click the Hidden content drop-down to see the answer to make it much easier to browse to a specific question for future reference. I put the tags around the relevant text, however it's put the whole thing under spoilers now and it's basically created a cascading effect where you have to click one to reveal and answer, then click another one to reveal the next answer and so on and it's made the thread much harder to view, obviously not what I was after!

The thread is here if anyone can help, if you could fix it to what I was trying to do that'd be brilliant, or even just restore it to the way it was with no spoilers whatsoever.

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/247418-imnotaperverts-t3-faq/?do=embed


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> I tried to clear up the layout of my T3 FAQ thread. I basically wanted to put the answers to the questions under a 'spoiler' so that you could browse all of the questions easily, then click the Hidden content drop-down to see the answer to make it much easier to browse to a specific question for future reference. I put the tags around the relevant text, however it's put the whole thing under spoilers now and it's basically created a cascading effect where you have to click one to reveal and answer, then click another one to reveal the next answer and so on and it's made the thread much harder to view, obviously not what I was after!
> 
> The thread is here if anyone can help, if you could fix it to what I was trying to do that'd be brilliant, or even just restore it to the way it was with no spoilers whatsoever.
> 
> https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/247418-imnotaperverts-t3-faq/?do=embed


 Copy all of the text in to a notepad file and then copy it from the notepad file back in to the thread and reformat it.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

DLTBB said:


> Copy all of the text in to a notepad file and then copy it from the notepad file back in to the thread and reformat it.


 Thanks mate, did consider doing that after posting this thread but thought I'd see if any of the mods could get the spoilers working correctly for me instead, rather than me doing this and then having to reformat everything. I've cleared it up now anyhow but I'd still love the spoilers put in place if any of the mods are reading, just don't seem to be working properly for me.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> Thanks mate, did consider doing that after posting this thread but thought I'd see if any of the mods could get the spoilers working correctly for me instead, rather than me doing this and then having to reformat everything. I've cleared it up now anyhow but I'd still love the spoilers put in place if any of the mods are reading, just don't seem to be working properly for me.


 I didn't know that there was spoiler code on UKM! :mellow: :huh: 
How were you doing it? There's no icon for me in the editor...


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Lorian said:


> I didn't know that there was spoiler code on UKM! :mellow: :huh:
> How were you doing it? There's no icon for me in the editor...


 :lol: Pretty much just putting the tags in manually around the bits of text I wanted to hide. So like [ spoiler ] text [ /spoiler] without the spaces between the brackets and "spoiler".



Spoiler



Like this


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Lorian said:


> I didn't know that there was spoiler code on UKM! :mellow: :huh:
> How were you doing it? There's no icon for me in the editor...


 @Lorian a good feature would be a button which lets us look at our posts unformatted.

View attachment Capture.PNG


To looking like this:

View attachment Capture2.PNG


Within the click of a button. It would help us format big threads MUCH MUCH easier.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

DLTBB said:


> @Lorian a good feature would be a button which lets us look at our posts unformatted.
> 
> View attachment 136422
> 
> ...


 I sort of assumed there would be a function like this on here when it came to trying to fix my thread, but sadly there's not one hence me making this thread :lol:


----------

